# Call of Duty problem with "OpenGL"



## mpkmaster (Jul 2, 2005)

When I open Call of Duty, it tells me...


CoD Beta build win-x86 Sep 3 2003
----- FS_Startup -----
Current language: english
Current search path:
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak0.pk3 (3208 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1/main
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak0.pk3 (790 files)
localized assets pak file for english

File Handles:
----------------------
3998 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
couldn't exec config.cfg
execing autoexec.cfg
Unknown command "cg_fov"
execing safemode.cfg
========= autoconfigure
configure.csv: using configuration 1200 cpu MHz 192 sys MB 64 vid MB
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
logfile opened on Sat Jul 02 21:41:20 2005

...detecting CPU, found AMD w/ 3DNow!
Measured CPU speed is 1.66 GHz
System memory is 224 MB (capped at 1 GB)
Video card memory is 64 MB
Streaming SIMD Extensions (SSE) supported

----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using colorsbits of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using colorsbits of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
-----------------------
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
*Could not load OpenGL. Make sure that you have the latest drivers for your video card from the manufacturer's web site.
*




Where do i download this so called OpenGL???? :sad:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What kind of graphics card have you got? You can download OpenGL drivers from the card's manufacturer's site if the card supports OpenGL. Check in the game options to see if you can use DirectX instead.


----------



## mpkmaster (Jul 2, 2005)

I have an NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try reinstalling nvidia's forceware drivers.
WinXP www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_77.72.html (DirectX-9c, OpenGL-2)
Win98 www.nvidia.com/object/win9x_77.72.html (DirectX-9c, OpenGL-1.5)
Instructions www.nvidia.com/object/driver_installation_hints.html


----------



## mpkmaster (Jul 2, 2005)

How do I know if the Motherboard ASUS K7M supports OpenGL? Because it came with an onboard S3 ProSavage DDR graphics card.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Which are you using, onboard or nvidia?
Turn off the onboard graphics in BIOS and install forceware. Your nvidia card supports OpenGL.


----------



## mpkmaster (Jul 2, 2005)

do you know how to turn off the onboard card in the bios?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To get into the BIOS reboot the computer and while it's loading keep tapping the F8 key while the white text is on the black screen (ie before Windows appears). If you can't find any option to disable onboard graphics then you'll have to look in the motherboard manual.


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Whoa there! F8 is for the OS menu, the BIOS will probably be F1, F2 or delete, but some use F11, F12 or CTRL+S. It should say somewhere right after the computer turns on "Press XX for Setup menu" or "Press XX to enter BIOS" - press that XX and you will be in.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Reekorl, I always get that one wrong :grin: 
It's a different key on all the computers I use!


----------

